
Russians penetrated U.S. voter systems, says top U.S. official - CrankyBear
https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/elections/russians-penetrated-u-s-voter-systems-says-top-u-s-n845721
======
cmurf
It'd be nice to know which states were attempted, which states were
successful. Just because it's "cyber" doesn't make it worth of keeping it a
secret. If it were a physical attack, we'd obviously know about it.

